# FS ~16" Charming Phoenix (Prochilodus) Now with DSLR pics instead of 640x480...



## Tu'Big (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey people!

I have a 16" Phoenix that I recently picked up from a friend. It's actually TaureanDragon's old phoenix I believe.

Anyway, I just picked him up like 2 weeks ago for $100 and a few days later found out I was to move out. So I want to cover my costs and $100 is FIRM.

I'll try to add some pics, but my phone cam is pretty atrocious.


----------



## Tu'Big (Sep 9, 2010)

Pics!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

PM sent!!!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

At that size, its a steal for $100


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

great steal price!!!


----------



## Tu'Big (Sep 9, 2010)

Daily Bump!


----------



## Tu'Big (Sep 9, 2010)

Bump. This guy has to go before I can start selling my filters, tank, etc.


----------



## Tu'Big (Sep 9, 2010)

I got my Rebel xt working today!!

















He started eating from my hand about 3 days into having him. Very friendly fish!


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Did you get him from Kenta? If so he could very well have been the one I had, sold it to him bout 3-4 years ago. If this is the one then I can say you will be purchasing a very healthy fish if it was in the care of Kenta and now Damien


----------



## Tu'Big (Sep 9, 2010)

Actually I got this through Yuppa, whom I believe got it from Kenta whom...


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's cool, so he has been in great hands all along the way. Someone should grab this beautiful phoenix


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

If this fish is still around by end of October I will take this fish. Been wanting to take it since you started posting but been busy lately.


----------



## Tu'Big (Sep 9, 2010)

I sure hope this phoenix is gone WELL before the end of October; as I will be selling the tank, 2 FX5's, 2026, etc... after the fish are gone.

But that leaves a one eyed phoenix that must go to a good home. I REALLY don't want to give her up, as we've been quite close in the last 2 years of about 4 (6-7 months with one eye... bichirs... grrr...) but I'll find a good owner with an environment suitable for her.

Anyway, the phoenix has to go before I'm willing to start selling gear.


----------



## Tu'Big (Sep 9, 2010)

Weekend bump (though I won't be home from work til near 7)!


----------



## yuppa (Apr 22, 2010)

Really nice, big healthy phoenix.. I am surprised its not sold yet!

Have you considered bringing it to the BCA Auction ?


----------



## Tu'Big (Sep 9, 2010)

Alright, well the house I'm living in is being sold and I have to move out. This fish must go.

As such, I'll take the loss and put him up for $60 obo.

This turns out NOT to be Taurean's old phoenix, but a friend of another member on the site. It's lived with small fish all it's life until recently living with some 20" Bichirs and ~16" Oscars.

Anyway, he's gotta go soon. Equipment I can store and sell, but the fish has to go.


----------



## misdem (Jul 30, 2011)

would love to take him. pm sent!


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

Is the pheonix still available? Would u be interested in a 6" Indo Dat + cash for it?


----------



## Tu'Big (Sep 9, 2010)

Phoenix will probably be picked up tomorrow.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

that is great fish and great $ , hope someone can take him !


----------



## Tu'Big (Sep 9, 2010)

This fish was a steal at $100, $60 is practically giving him away. He's a beautiful fish and will serve his new friend well.


----------



## Daviator (Apr 24, 2010)

Please check you PM inbox and call me. Thanks.


----------

